# Whole leaf or shredded lettuce on a sandwich?



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

Which one do you prefer and why? 

Had this discussion recently while at the fishing camp. We were making BLT's with some of my home grown garden fresh tomatoes and homemade bacon. I like whole leaf lettuce when making a sandwich with garden fresh tomato because they are so juicy. The lettuce leaf will keep the bread dry so your sandwich does not fall apart in your hands. My Uncle prefers shredded to mix the dark green leaf with the light green leaf.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 17, 2022)

The BLT you posted would definitely be leaf iceberg lettuce. That’s how I grew up and that plain works. However, for subs or Po-Boy style, I definitely prefer the shredded lettuce. Even on some burgers the shred is my favorite. Others though the whole leaf is a key component. On wraps and tacos I always run with shredded. They are both needed and important for the final.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 17, 2022)

Good question. I like both. For different reasons. 
I like leaf lettuce on my burgers, BLTs and tuna melts.  I like shredded lettuce on my sub sammichs. 
I think like you said, the whole leaf lettuce keeps the bread dry. But, sometimes, like a Italian sammich from jimmy johns or homemade sammich i want to taste that mayo or olive oil n vinegar in my bread.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 17, 2022)

For BLT's I like Iceberg, sliced ~ 1/4" thick. Spread the mayo right into it and it holds it.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> The BLT you posted would definitely be leaf iceberg lettuce. That’s how I grew up and that plain works. However, for subs or Po-Boy style, I definitely prefer the shredded lettuce. Even on some burgers the shred is my favorite. Others though the whole leaf is a key component. On wraps and tacos I always run with shredded. They are both needed and important for the final.


Pretty much in total agreement. Definately leaf for a BLT. Made some the other night and used the ‘living” butter lettuce.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 17, 2022)

I like it both ways , BUT. for a burger and or a sandwich I like a couple of big flat leafs and I smack them with my palm to flatten.
In a sub sandwich I like to slice with knife real thin, and fluff and fill up the sub after all the meat has been layered in first , do not slice my sub bun all the way through, I hate that. lol

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2022)

Whole leaf iceberg every time on a BLT or sanny, no salad on a burger. RAY


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 18, 2022)

To tell the truth, I’ve never given it any thought but now I’m going to. I think I just do leaf. I think. Maybe I break it up? I’m thinking too much about the bacon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

Whole leaf for sammies, shredded for takos and salads.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 18, 2022)

Never gave it a thought but always use whole leaf. Why I dont know probably because it's just quicker.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 18, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> The BLT you posted would definitely be leaf iceberg lettuce. That’s how I grew up and that plain works. However, for subs or Po-Boy style, I definitely prefer the shredded lettuce. Even on some burgers the shred is my favorite. Others though the whole leaf is a key component. On wraps and tacos I always run with shredded. They are both needed and important for the final.


Same here, except when I do put on burgers I usually use leaf for the roll moisture control. Wife likes the dark leaf being a bit healthier, but I prefer the texture/crunch of iceberg. If I’m eating a burger, po-boy, or Italian cold cuts, the lettuce is the least of my health concerns


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 18, 2022)

On a BLT, whole leaf. I was an iceberg fan for years, but now it's romaine or red leaf...


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks like I follow the crowd. Whole leaf on BLTs and burgers. Shredded for subs and tacos.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looks like I follow the crowd. Whole leaf on BLTs and burgers. Shredded for subs and tacos.
> Jim


 Me too!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 18, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Me too!
> Al



me three


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

I like both but it has to be iceburg,dark leafy greens and I don't get along.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> To tell the truth, I’ve never given it any thought but now I’m going to. I think I just do leaf. I think. Maybe I break it up? I’m thinking too much about the bacon.


I never thought much about it, but I agree exactly with what Sven said, above^^.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Whole leaf for sammies, shredded for takos and salads.
> 
> Chris


Ya, what Chris said! Was gonna hit the like button but hit reply instead lol!

Ryan


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 18, 2022)

Depends.  A po-boy must have shredded iceberg lettuce imo.  That's what I was raised on.  Finely shredded at that.
Any other sub/hoagie can have either, but I prefer shredded.

White/wheat/sourdough loaf breads get iceberg leaves or leaf (red or romaine - something of that nature).

I don't much care on burgers.  It's all good.

Tacos gotta be shredded iceberg.



Here is where I draw the line.  I want my tomato slices thin.  I will put half a tomato on a BLT or a mater sandwich but I slice them down around an 1/8" and pile on slices.  

BLT on lightly toasted, enough mayo to float the Ark, alternating layers of bacon and tomato (extra pepper on maters) - a bit of lettuce ---- I'm done Son!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't get the leaf lettuce thing.... To me, a tasteless green although it does add a crunch to the bite.
A double hunk of salted iceberg lettuce on a sandwich and its all over with.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2022)

Whole leaf all the way.
No Iceberg, a zero flavor green.
Gimme any of the Boston or Bibb lettuces, Buttercrunch, Butterhead, Butter, Red or Green leaf or lastly Romaine.


----------



## RrmyGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

I have to say that I don't particularly care for lettuce on anything but in a salad.... But, to be fair, it is quite actually in the name of the sandwich, Bacon, lettuce, tomato. So, I would have to go with whole leaf iceberg on a classic BLT.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 21, 2022)

I am a whole leaf kinda guy for sandwiches.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2022)

I know some of you might cringe but but an "icky sandwich " needs leaf lettuce! Icky sandwich = peanut butter,  sliced dill pickles and lettuce  and pretty dang tasty!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I know some of you might cringe but but an "icky sandwich " needs leaf lettuce! Icky sandwich = peanut butter,  sliced dill pickles and lettuce  and pretty dang tasty!
> 
> Ryan


I got one for you that is pure bayouland coonass.....cold thick and creamy white beans (made with tasso and smoked andouille), two thick slices of fresh french bread toasted, and tabasco sauce. Put the cold white beans spread thick over the hot toast and a few dabs of tabasco (toast will warm the white beans just slightly to take the chill out but not enough to have the entire mass melt off your toast). Eat dat! Pure heaven!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I got one for you that is pure bayouland coonass.....cold thick and creamy white beans (made with tasso and smoked andouille), two thick slices of fresh french bread toasted, and tabasco sauce. Put the cold white beans spread thick over the hot toast and a few dabs of tabasco (toast will warm the white beans just slightly to take the chill out but not enough to have the entire mass melt off your toast). Eat dat! Pure heaven!!!


Ok so I might be a northern coonass! And can't stand alot of spice so go easy on the tobasco...don't wanna be dragging my coonass around on the ground the next day!  But I'd sure try it... I'll try anything once! Just one question...shredded lettuce or leaf with that?

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> shredded lettuce or leaf with that?


NEITHER! LOL!!! Naked all the way!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 21, 2022)

Sandwich with two pieces of bread: whole leaf and veggie slices.. 

Butter or pretzel roll with a v-cut: shredded lettuce and chopped veggies. 

It's all about making the sandwich less messy and easier to eat, for me.


----------



## bertman (Jun 21, 2022)

Kinda surprised this was even a question. Who was the first one to decide shredded lettuce should be a thing and why? Had to be a fast food thing.

Tacos (and maybe subs) for sure, but other than that, what is the point? I would assume, too, that like ground beef, there is the bigger risk of bacteria or other contaminants in shredded lettuce.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 21, 2022)

This is an amazing question and I love reading the thread. I have to agree with the “it depends” group. A hypothesis would be if I have to tilt my head to take a bite it should be shredded, but if I look straight forward or hunch to take a bite then it’s whole leaf.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 21, 2022)

For iceberg I’m generally a shredded guy. Butter lettuce and similar like arugula I like whole leaf.


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 22, 2022)

BLT is toasted rye, heirloom or home grown tomatoes, whole lean romaine lettuce, thousand island dressing and home made bacon.  

In general its whole leaf lettuce if I am making the sandwich.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 22, 2022)

Prefer whole leaf on burgers and sammies ... but do hate it when eating out and they give you a leaf so large it would cover a Hoosier Breaded Tenderloin. Shredded on those subs.


----------



## MickeSanty (Jul 26, 2022)

I totally agree with you, buddy! To be honest, I don't understand people who prefer to chop a lettuce leaf to mix it with something else and make a sandwich. I also like to use a whole salad leaf to keep the rest of the ingredients intact. I have a sandwich maker that a friend ordered for me at amazon. He knows how much I love making sandwiches. I make sandwiches with a whole salad leaf, and people love my sandwiches. You can tell your friend he is wrong and spoils a salad leaf if he chops it and adds it in a sandwich.


----------

